# Undead Horse project



## dave the dead

This is a project I have going on that will be for a Harry Potter Book release party in July. The animal is from 'The Order of the Pheonix', and is called a Thestral. Basically, it is a undead-looking horse with huge leathery wings. I thought it would be fun to make, and will be a nice addition to my own haunt in october. 
I am in the framework stage right now, and have just done a rough carve-out of the head.


----------



## TwistedDementia

If it looks that good now, It should be unbelieveable when its done, nice work Dave!!


----------



## bourno

That is looking awesome man. You can come sculpt my next horse's head


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Now THAT is beautiful!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Dave!!!! Again you amaze me with your talent... I'm soaking up all the lessons I can!!! That's going to look sooo wicked!!


----------



## Ghoulbug

That is amazing!!! Can't wait to see the finished project!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Dave, it's looking really good already. I totally cant wait to see it done, sounds like it'll be awesome.


----------



## 1031fan

damn dave - your on a roll! one awesome prop after another - what do you ACTUALLY do for a living - you know - that thing that you make ur money from? must be awesome having lots of free time after your job to make cool stuff - keep us posted! - riley


----------



## slimy

Is there anything you can't do?

I'm with 1031, what DO you do for a living? I would love to have free time to make stuff like this. 

You are a HUGE talent.


----------



## dave the dead

Free time is what you make of it. I have completely abandoned watching tv for prop making lately. work is a typical 9 - 5 drudge, but pays the bills and keeps me in cheap supplies.

LMAO!!!!! I was talking to my wife last night, and asked her if she thought that maybe I have been a bit obsessive about the props lately.....

she said, "no, you are just busy.... it's getting close to the deadline"

I sure love her. :devil:


----------



## dave the dead

Oh yeah...BTW. 

My son is making a dragon to go along with this harry potter event..... rough calculations based on the head that he has finished put it at 18 feet long.


----------



## 1031fan

i totally hear ya man - tv is a serious time waster - i rarely sit down to do that either these days - too much cool stuff to build!! 18 feet! what it gonna be made of?

cheap supplies and free time - (sounds like a country song) i think were in heaven  - riley


----------



## DeathTouch

That is a horse of a different color. LOL


----------



## Lilly

This should be very cool when you are done.
I had to look "Thestral" up to see what you were talking about.
I'm sure you wil do it justice!
I can not wait till I see how you do the wings....


----------



## dave the dead

Progress shot. I have added some tendons to the legs, basic form for the beginning of the shoulder and hip build-ups, and done a bit of work on the head and neck. He still looks a bit dopey, but coming along.

I am building it so the head and legs (and eventually the wings) will come off for storage.


----------



## slightlymad

Cool just darn cool


----------



## Death in the Reaper

_*That's awesome so far. The head looks really good. I can't wait to see more. *_


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey DTD ; we were talking about this the other night in chat,your prop is looking good. But I had this pic's stored in photo bucket and I thought I would share with you so maybe you could get some more ideas after you see them, Any way I hope they help you out.The black and white pic is a real hease photo I had. I am a BIIIIIG Harry Potter Fan Too. What do you plan to use to skin him with.? What Did you use to scuplt the head from is that foam? 
Horse Drawn Hease pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket Good Luck with your prop.
I wanted to make a walkaround of Hagrid but I dont think Im going to have the time.,lol


----------



## mikeq91

That looks very very cool!


----------



## dave the dead

The head is carved from a block of 2 part urethane foam. I am planning to use black nylon pantyhose and latex for the skin (very much like my rising spirits)

Blinky, do you have any larger pictures of that horse and hearse? It is such a small shot that I can't see any detail.

Last night I started in on the hooves and added some tendons to bulk up the neck and breast. I am hoping to get the wings built this weekend and then I can start in on the skin.


----------



## CerysCrow

Your props are just amazing! I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Dreadnight

Dave, that is looking GOOOOOOOOOD........


----------



## Dreadnight

Dave, got a link to your rising spirits? I'd like to see how the panty-hose/latex combo ends up looking. Thanks.


----------



## dave the dead

Dreadnight said:


> Dave, got a link to your rising spirits? I'd like to see how the panty-hose/latex combo ends up looking. Thanks.


do you realize how hard it is finding pantyhose big enough for a horse?????

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6056


----------



## Dreadnight

I like it! Thanks for the link to the "pantyhorse" technique...


----------



## dave the dead

heres a few progress shots.... I have started on the hooves, some detail work on the face, and the wings.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

Dave,
Are you selling anything yet?


----------



## dave the dead

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> Dave,
> Are you selling anything yet?


Sure! I'll make ya a deal on that blue bike in the background!


----------



## 1031fan

HAHA - not only are you a sweet prop builder your a comedian too! keep those progress pics comin! - riley


----------



## dave the dead

couldn't resist popping it all together before putting it back in the garage for the night.....


----------



## Dr Morbius

OOO yyea.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That's looking just amazing!! Great job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm just speachless at the talent thus far!


----------



## dave the dead

Wings!

musta drank a RedBull......


----------



## playfx

Love it!!


----------



## Revenant

Wicked!!!!


----------



## slimy

Oh Dave the Dead...... I hate you. 

That is all.


----------



## 1031fan

freakin right dave! that things bangin - im trying desperately to think of a way to encoorperate a flying horse beast in my haunt just so i can make one - whats the wings made of? and in all seriousness - where are you gonna store these? im starting to run into trouble with this..like a year ago - riley


----------



## dave the dead

The wings are a pvc frame and the covering is a sheer black fabric coated in latex. ( like curtain fabric) I cut the fabric to size (with plenty of spare hanging over) dipped the sheet in my bucket of latex, and then spread it over the wing skeleton. 
I have designed the horse so that the wings and legs come off for storage. I am extremely fortunate to have access to the huge basement of my Uncle's bookstore for storage.... he never complains about extra stuff to store because he gets to play with the props all year long as displays.


----------



## 1031fan

grrrrr....now im going to say i hate you as well - damn you and your storage!! haha - jealousy is an ugly thing - haha - awesome man - did that eat up much of your latex? where you get yours at? i got a 5 gal bucket from screamline for 100 bucks - prolly another 20 for shipping - ughhh - this hobby aint cheap - haah - how much you think you have in your horse project so far?? - riley


----------



## dave the dead

It actually doesn't use as much latex as you would think. i pull the cloth thru my hand to remove alot of excess. You probably could use latex paint, but like you said somewhere else, the feel of the real latex can't be beat. I am using cementex expired latex at $20 per gallon ($32 after shipping)

now, get ready to hate me even more...... all of the tubing I used for the ribs and tendons was free, so the entire project will come in around $40. 

so far....
the pvc for the framework cost me $17
misc screws $3
strapping tape from dollar store $3
urethane head $2
pool noodle packing foam--free
black spray paint $3
latex $5 (maybe?)
celluclay for hooves and face $1


----------



## IshWitch

That is incredible!
And beautiful!

I have to hold myself back from attempting stuff like that because of our lack of storage.

But lord help the neighborhood if we get some!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Ghostess

Oh........ my.............. GAWD!

That thing is just beautiful!


----------



## dave the dead

Well guys, I did the legs yesterday....(there is just something that felt 'wrong' about putting pantyhose on a horse, especially when I got to the back legs) They are looking terrific, and I have the body ready to latex.

now for the bad news....my home computer has crashed, so no new pix until I have it up and running again.


----------



## maureenpr

Wow! Dave,
That is incredible. I'd love to attempt that, but I have the same problem as everyone else... storage. I already have 3 props in my garage taking up a lot of room, I've already scratched my car trying not to hit my props. I would like to buy a shed to store outdoors, but in the Florida heat, it might just _kill_ some of my props. LOL


----------



## dave the dead

Here's a few pix of the finished Thestral. I will be getting some better pix later after I get him set up in a scene, but for now this'll do.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Wow! It turned out AWESOME!
Very nice work Dave...
You should be proud!
.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Excellent!
Looks awesome!
For Halloween you should build an old looking hearse and have the horse in front haha!


----------



## DeathTouch

Kudos to you. Awesome.


----------



## slimy

Very Nice looking display at the bookstore.

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Lilly

Turned out great Dave.. okay when does that book come out I have to buy it for someone.
And yeah a hearse in back of it would really set it off.


----------



## 1031fan

wow dave - that thing really turned out great - love what you did to the ribs - and the wings look awesome as well - one of my fav. projects of yours! - keep it up! - riley


----------



## playfx

Nice work!!


----------



## skeletonowl

awesome awesome awesome! I'm sure it will be a great book release party!


----------



## Dr Morbius

That's the BEST undead horse I've ever seen. Kickass!


----------



## Lilly

thanks dave...

Is the dragon your son is making, going to be at this opening also?


----------



## dave the dead

That is the plan, along with a 13 foot tall dementor that just won best in show amature costume at Marcon (i made it, but loaned it out to some harry potter fans....those folks are WEIRD!)


----------



## 1031fan

sounds sweet - got any pics??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Pics Pics Pics ! lol


----------



## CerysCrow

This turned out so well! Terrific job.


----------



## Lilly

Very good ...Dave should be a good show..


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Turned out great!


----------



## The Haunter

Thats sweet


----------



## DeathTouch

The good news is that you don't have to worry about road apples. LOL


----------



## Death Master

Incredible.


----------



## dave the dead

THANKS ALOT EVERYONE! I am anxious to get some good nightime photos of this prop, and yes, I think a hearse will most definitely be in the works for Halloween.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG dave that is just fantastic. WOW


----------



## Death in the Reaper

*That is one fantastic pony let me tell you. XD I'm impressed with how well it turned out. *


----------



## buckaneerbabe

That has to be one of my all time favorite props. I just love the way you skinned the wings and body. Scare any kids with it yet?


----------



## Evil Bob

dave the dead said:


> THANKS ALOT EVERYONE! I am anxious to get some good nightime photos of this prop, and yes, I think a hearse will most definitely be in the works for Halloween.


Great horse!!! If you want to build a hearse, here's the one I built...
http://hearsefactory.com/restinpetes/horsedrawnhearse.html
Evil Bob


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

that is going to be FANTASTIC when you get it done!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I need to go back to look at some of the old threads more often. I never saw this one. Dave you are an artist. The undead horse/Thestral is beautiful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

This is so amazing! What a beautiful creation!


----------



## Lunatic

Spooky1 said:


> Wow, I need to go back to look at some of the old threads more often. I never saw this one. Dave you are an artist. The undead horse/Thestral is beautiful.


Wow, I agree! 
That's beautiful Dave!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What they said


----------



## BruGaleen

Gorgeous prop. I love the way you bent the PVC for the frame, I have to get going on some more of mine.


----------



## Cat_Bones

That Thestral is absolutely amazing!!! When i saw them in the harry potter movie that's all i could think about was how do i make one for my yard. You made a dementor too??? I would love to see that as well you are a fantastic artist!!


----------

